# Socionics benefits



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

For those who have used Socionics extensively, what have been the biggest benefits you've seen in your personal life from this knowledge?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I have found the theory incredibly valuable in regards to interpersonal interactions, and setting expectations. 

The fundamental takeaway I follow with Socionics is that a people can influence one another and develop opinions of one another due almost exclusively to type. Because of sociotypes, we are handicapped good or bad in the extent to which we can connect with others. 

Socionics can explain context to some otherwise very odd occurrences between people - like why that one thing your friend thinks is just the most irritating, annoying quirk doesn't really bother you (or you could see why it's bothersome, but just don't feel as enraged). Or why so and so favors one person but not the other even though the other person makes more of an effort to engage. Or even why you may feel you agree 100% with someone - but even still be oddly repelled, or feel pressured by them. Or why you really hit it off with someone because of how similar you were - but things fell apart inexplicably. 

You can also get a sense of others' capabilities/limitations via Socionics - and whether someone is doing something wittingly, or really incapable because of blocked info channels their type holds. If I'm working with, say, another ILI - I know right away not to expect anything of them I would struggle to do. I know they may not be dependable to actually follow through with things without being pressured, and they may "float" at work after awhile. And that they can't really help this. This can help build a personalized kind of empathy for others. 

Another area one could use the theory is interpersonal engagement. If I know who will be in a group, I also already know how the topics could shape up. I may even be able to tell who will align with whom in a group and for which reasons, and to which level of durability the alignment could be. The theory also gives me a preview of how a short-term vs. extended, and close vs. distant relationship will look and feel like with someone else. 

If all that sounds too strategic, I agree it is. I personally prefer not to engage/disengage based on a socionics intertype relationship. However, I do use the theory now and then to troubleshoot, and certainly to manage riskier interactions I have with people by avoiding the aforementioned problem areas.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Are there any comprehensive books that can help a person who wants to start out understanding and then go in depth? Or are the best resources online?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

There are different schools that have a different approach to the socionics theory and approve of certain systems. Wikisocion.net is a community that tries to present a united perspective of the socionics theory. School of System Socionics is a very accessible site for beginners and English speakers, so I would recommend that. The website has a nice format and provides tons of articles, sources, books, etc.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

It’s a good mental exercise, but never seen any practical benefit. It’s not intended to be practical, though.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

PsychReviews said:


> Are there any comprehensive books that can help a person who wants to start out understanding and then go in depth? Or are the best resources online?


The International Institute of Socionics is supposedly working on an English e-magazine. Isn’t out yet, though.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

My characters are either all like me or flat. MBTI as a system doesn't say enough to provide characters with character.



Wisteria said:


> There are different schools that have a different approach to the socionics theory and approve of certain systems. Wikisocion.net is a community that tries to present a united perspective of the socionics theory. School of System Socionics is a very accessible site for beginners and English speakers, so I would recommend that. The website has a nice format and provides tons of articles, sources, books, etc.


Haven't seen that site before. Cheers.


----------

